# Kratos a Playable Character in Soul Calibur: Broken Destiny



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 3, 2009)

Like the title says, looks like we get a special guest in the game!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> What would a Soulcalibur game be without a surprise guest character? The PSP exclusive Soulcalibur: Broken Destiny adds God of War star Kratos as a contender for Soul Edge.
> 
> Kratos was not playable at E3. Neither was newcomer Dampierre. Screenshots show Kratos with two weapons the Blades of Chaos and a sword.
> 
> Since I couldn’t try anyone new I gave my favorite character Hilde a go and Soulcalibur: Broken Destiny is as fluid as Soulcalibur IV when fighting against the CPU. An impressive feat, if you’re a fan of Soulcalibur.



Screens:


Spoiler



























News Source: Siliconera


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 3, 2009)

looks like a very interesting title... soul caliber is known to be good... wonder if kratos will fit well in there


----------



## War (Jun 3, 2009)

That's pretty cool. I like that they're finally giving the PSP some attention, but it's really just a liitle too late. Good PSP games were few and far between for a few years, and all of a sudden they want to "fix" this. I already gave up on the PSP, I'm afraid.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jun 3, 2009)

haha i read the title and i thought it was kratos from tales of symphonia


----------



## Dark_linis (Jun 3, 2009)

Might be silly to worry about that now but that characters list looks awfully tiny....


----------



## SoulAnger (Jun 3, 2009)

There is already a trailer showing both kratos and the new character.


----------



## Domination (Jun 3, 2009)

No.... the screen shows that Kratos is "not available" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soul Caliber is supposed to be like street fighter... but with swords right?


----------



## Cavedude (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah its closer to tekken.


----------



## nIxx (Jun 3, 2009)

Who cares about Kratos if i can play Siegfried, Maxi and Cervantes again.
And what have Tekken to do with it !?


----------



## Noitora (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought it was kratos from the tales of* games


----------



## acesniper (Jun 3, 2009)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> haha i read the title and i thought it was kratos from tales of symphonia


lol, me too


----------



## PKInferno (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like his moves are from God of War II, I like it. His fighting style definitely fits better in Soul Calibur than the Star Wars guests from Soul Calibur IV imo


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 8, 2009)

Whoa, SC for PSP? I missed this. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Youkai (Jun 8, 2009)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> haha i read the title and i thought it was kratos from tales of symphonia




dito ...

man i would have prefered Kratos of ToS -.-V


----------



## Link5084 (Jun 8, 2009)

I thought it was Kratos from ToS too, seeing as how this is from Namco who is publishers of the ToS series


----------

